# Mobile home wanted



## ggdentist (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm planning to move to the Silver Coast this autumn and am finding it tricky to find a nice mobile home to purchase. I would prefer a park home (where you use your own furniture) to a static caravan but will consider both. Does anyone know a seller of these? Many thanks Gillian


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

There are some camp sites on Silver Coast try a search for Pedrogão believe they have some on campsite there, no doubt other places but it's not a Portuguese thing! especially outside the Algarve which is probably why your finding it difficult.

You should be very careful that the site is legal and the mobile home, been lots of problems in some areas with illegal sites and homes


----------



## ggdentist (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi no we want a mobile home off site. I've bought a building plot and we need a mobile home to live in while we build our house.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Then same applies mobile homes are not a Portuguese thing and therefore difficult to find outside of the Algarve equally caravans are difficult to find here, you'd find it easier to find chalet type buildings, hope you mean whilst our house is built not while we build our house but either way could face you with problems


----------



## ggdentist (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm discovering they're like hens teeth! I've been told it's actually cheaper to buy them in the UK and spend 5k to get them over, so I'm looking at that too.

I'm a property developer by trade and built a high tech eco home in the UK. To be honest I'm not too impressed with the way houses are built in Portugal so I'm probably going down the kit house from Germany or Scandinavia route.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Still a need a Portuguese or someone with the correct Portuguese Licences licensed to erect it for you plus approved planning permission


----------



## ggdentist (Jul 16, 2014)

Yes I know. All planning permission is in place. We'll have to resubmit our design but it will be smaller than the current house shown so shouldn't be a problem - so we've been told!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If your changing method of build then it will not be as easy as that, resubmitting does not necessarily mean that you will automatically qualify for planning permission also big difference between "outline" and a fully granted project

I'd very much check information you've been given from truly independent sources


----------



## ggdentist (Jul 16, 2014)

I have done and it's a fully granted project but can be changed as it's agricultural dwelling - we just need to re submit our new design. The person we bought the land off is an architect and is advising us, as is our lawyer who is very familiar with the process. She has dealt with over 30 expat build projects in the last few years. The architect went for the biggest possible dwelling on the site being aware the buyer may wish to build something smaller - it's much easier to go down than up. I always do my homework and yes I'm sure the irregularity of Portuguese red tape will always throw spanners in the works but I have all the time in the world - well until July 2016 which is when the house needs to have least been started!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Great but considering investment in a build I would still confirm information with someone with non vested interests!


----------



## ggdentist (Jul 16, 2014)

No one has vested interests now. I'm fortunate my friend has lived out there for some time and has a great list of contacts. Not sure I'd attempt it without her. She tears her hair out with the rules and regs.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

"The person we bought the land off is an architect and is advising us," this was/is vested interest but as you've bought? he's home clear


----------



## ggdentist (Jul 16, 2014)

No she wants the business to re-design the home we want. Very reputable. Has designed houses for a couple of friends of friends. However is not au fait with the sort of house I'm hoping to have and admits this, but can submit new plans on our behalf as she knows the system. We have to provide her with the engineering drawings. We have a 'listed' builder so need to find out his experience with regards to putting together something different. If necessary I can bring my own team over and work under his 'supervision'. 

I've built in Israel and that's a nightmare as well but it's all doable provided you know what you're doing. You just don't have to expect it's going to be finished in anywhere near the time it would take in England.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I would still say that your first step is ensuring that you would get planning consent and approval for "the sort of house I'm hoping to have" before overcommitting to a project that might be refused on a technicality, constructio, I've found Portugal to be one of the most difficult countries to deal with regarding permissions and yet from an architectural point of view are very innovative


----------



## ggdentist (Jul 16, 2014)

And if that's the case we'll default to a nasty damp concrete build! I've been a property developer for 20yrs and have never over committed myself and don't intend to start now. However this thread is about sourcing a mobile home, something I have no experience in so would be grateful if the thread could be kept to the subject.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

then you should search the Algarve/Alentejo only area in Portugal where Mobile homes are prevalent or some of the quarry companies in the North of Portugal do stone clad mobile homes and I've passed a display area just south of Viana do Castelo on A28 where Chalet type mobiles are displayed on trailer bases


----------



## ggdentist (Jul 16, 2014)

Great I'll look that up. Thanks


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Have you considered either buying or renting a winnebago or similar as an alternative. 

I know someone who (I think) is trying to sell one so PM me if you want details of that and if not, how about this; Winnebago motorhome for hire in central Portugal | Peaceful-Portugal.com 

I should add I have no connection with either the site or the vehicle owner.


----------



## ggdentist (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks for replying. We did consider this but then you have all the additional work of taxing insuring and keeping them roadworthy when this is not what we need. The plan is to get a nice park home then use this as our office when our house is built. That means we can build a smaller house.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

If you hire it, then the owner would be the one to have all that hassle.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Or it can be SORNED


----------



## ggdentist (Jul 16, 2014)

It would cost a fortune as we'd be needing it for over a year.


----------

